# Software For Mac, Or Template



## bgonce82 (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a start-up Template for inventory. I cannot seem to find anything out there that will help with cost and measurements. Please reply back and let me know how you do it, or others ideas?


----------



## lsg (Mar 12, 2013)

https://craftybase.com/soap-maker-software

http://www.colebrothers.com/soapcalc/

http://www.soapequipment.com/software/


----------



## bgonce82 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anything else anyone?


----------



## AutumnBomb (Nov 1, 2014)

Something thats free.....maybe? eh?


----------



## lsg (Nov 1, 2014)

If you have Microsoft Works or Microsoft Office, they both have a data base, along with a tutorial.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 2, 2014)

When I was doing my studies, we even made a basic database for tracking inventory in a hospital kitchen using Excel of all things!


----------

